# My first JLC: Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Control Date Q1548530



## joaot (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi all,
I have just acquired a Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Control Date Q1548530, my fist JLC.
View attachment JLC Q1548530.jpg


I really love this piece and maybe at some point I will do a more in depth report, but for now I can't stop looking at the beautiful dial.


----------



## Chingoo (Feb 4, 2019)

Beautiful piece, enjoy. 

I acquired the same piece this week, specifically like the combination with the blue alligator strap

Unfortunately the accuracy is not what it should be for mine (see my thread below this one) but the watch itself is beautiful.

Need to get used to the rotor sound though!


----------



## bva (Apr 13, 2012)

Beautiful watch. How pretty is the movement!


----------



## Coloneltom (May 22, 2018)

Lovely and classic!


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

My Sector dial chrono says hi. Love the vintage inspired design with some contemporary twists (eg brushed finish detailing)


----------



## joaot (Dec 20, 2017)

Chingoo said:


> Beautiful piece, enjoy.
> 
> I acquired the same piece this week, specifically like the combination with the blue alligator strap
> 
> ...





bva said:


> Beautiful watch. How pretty is the movement!





Coloneltom said:


> Lovely and classic!


Thank you very much for your kind words.


----------



## joaot (Dec 20, 2017)

Porsche993 said:


> My Sector dial chrono says hi. Love the vintage inspired design with some contemporary twists (eg brushed finish detailing)
> ]


Hi back. It's a lovely watch.


----------



## Lawlex (Oct 12, 2019)

Porsche993 said:


> My Sector dial chrono says hi. Love the vintage inspired design with some contemporary twists (eg brushed finish detailing)


Never understood why JLC stopped producing this model.

Sent from my HMA-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## joaot (Dec 20, 2017)

Lawlex said:


> Never understood why JLC stopped producing this model.
> 
> Sent from my HMA-AL00 using Tapatalk


Maybe a combination that they were released for the Master Control's 25th anniversary and that people not necessarily like them that much... 
I love sector dials in general and this watches in particular.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Stunning looking watch - nice buy


----------



## sailorwalt (Jun 30, 2020)

Nice watch


----------



## Impeccable Watches (Apr 26, 2018)

This was the watch that got me into the game...and hard.
Its a strap monster, don't be afraid to try it on different looks!


----------



## joaot (Dec 20, 2017)

jim9162 said:


> This was the watch that got me into the game...and hard.
> Its a strap monster, don't be afraid to try it on different looks!


I must say I typically don't experiment with straps too much. Do you have some suggestions maybe?


----------



## backpacker1040 (Jan 14, 2018)

Love the simplistic, clean dial. Great looking watch.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Congrats! This is also the JLC that really grabbed me. Loved the sector dial the first time I saw it. I was eyeing it for quite a while and it started to get more scarce, so I finally picked one up in February. I've been loving it. Like Jim said, you have to play with different straps!


----------



## joaot (Dec 20, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Congrats! This is also the JLC that really grabbed me. Loved the sector dial the first time I saw it. I was eyeing it for quite a while and it started to get more scarce, so I finally picked one up in February. I've been loving it. Like Jim said, you have to play with different straps!


Thank you. Congrats to you too.
I think you are right. I like the watch with both of those straps.


----------



## Kvam (Jun 18, 2019)

joaot said:


> Hi all,
> I have just acquired a Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Control Date Q1548530, my fist JLC.
> View attachment 15185109
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch. I have been looking for one of these...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Kvam said:


> Beautiful watch. I have been looking for one of these...


Check WatchRecon. I think there's one on there now through another forum.


----------



## Kvam (Jun 18, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Check WatchRecon. I think there's one on there now through another forum.


Thanks.


----------



## dutch86 (Jun 12, 2017)

Congrats on the pickup! I love these watches and kick myself for not picking one up when they were more readily available. At the time I was very torn between the chrono and the one you have. Both are great choices. Here's hoping I'll be able to find one someday at a reasonable price!


----------



## joaot (Dec 20, 2017)

dutch86 said:


> Congrats on the pickup! I love these watches and kick myself for not picking one up when they were more readily available. At the time I was very torn between the chrono and the one you have. Both are great choices. Here's hoping I'll be able to find one someday at a reasonable price!


Thank you. Although the watch is not so common, the prices seem to be reasonable when one of this comes by. I am not a big fan of chronos, generally they have too many buttons and busy dials. But one chrono that I like is the AMVOX2.


----------



## dutch86 (Jun 12, 2017)

joaot said:


> Thank you. Although the watch is not so common, the prices seem to be reasonable when one of this comes by. I am not a big fan of chronos, generally they have too many buttons and busy dials. But one chrono that I like is the AMVOX2.


Oh yes! The AMVOX2 is really great as well. That's another one of those you just don't see too often. A shame really as they are beautiful.


----------



## Kurteti (Jan 18, 2017)

Kvam said:


> Beautiful watch. I have been looking for one of these...


I just pmd you, I have one if youre interested??


----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)

joaot said:


> Thank you. Although the watch is not so common, the prices seem to be reasonable when one of this comes by. I am not a big fan of chronos, generally they have too many buttons and busy dials. But one chrono that I like is the AMVOX2.


I had an Amvox 2, the black titanium version. Cool watch. Don't know why I sold it


----------



## Kvam (Jun 18, 2019)

RollieMoly said:


> I had an Amvox 2, the black titanium version. Cool watch. Don't know why I sold it


I had the first Amvox - alarm version. Had it for about 10 years and sold it a couple of years ago.


----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)

Kvam said:


> I had the first Amvox - alarm version. Had it for about 10 years and sold it a couple of years ago.


Yeah I remember that one too. I never had a chance to actually wear it though.


----------



## Kvam (Jun 18, 2019)

RollieMoly said:


> Yeah I remember that one too. I never had a chance to actually wear it though.


Two issues for me with that watch. No AR and it had a brown strap that did not work for me. Changed the strap to a black sailcloth and it looked much better, but lack of AR with the glare, just bothered me too much in the end.


----------



## local_time (May 5, 2019)

awesome pickup. enjoy it


----------



## rapide66 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats on the piece. How have you been finding it 6 months on? Does the bezel scratch easily?

Since its release in 2017, I have been eyeing the sector dial and finally pulled the trigger a few days ago. Its definitely controversial in its aesthetic but I enjoy the vintage look. Here is mine with a non-OEM strap.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rapide66 said:


> Congrats on the piece. How have you been finding it 6 months on? Does the bezel scratch easily?
> 
> Since its release in 2017, I have been eyeing the sector dial and finally pulled the trigger a few days ago. Its definitely controversial in its aesthetic but I enjoy the vintage look. Here is mine with a non-OEM strap.
> View attachment 15575828


Congrats! I love the look and aesthetic of it. Unfortunately I've had quite the saga with my movement. Date wheel hanging up when setting it and running super fast in dial up and down positions. I'm curious how other owners' movements have held up.


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

Kvam said:


> Two issues for me with that watch. No AR and it had a brown strap that did not work for me. Changed the strap to a black sailcloth and it looked much better, but lack of AR with the glare, just bothered me too much in the end.


Clearly not a fan of Rolex either then


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

rapide66 said:


> Congrats on the piece. How have you been finding it 6 months on? Does the bezel scratch easily?
> 
> Since its release in 2017, I have been eyeing the sector dial and finally pulled the trigger a few days ago. Its definitely controversial in its aesthetic but I enjoy the vintage look. Here is mine with a non-OEM strap.
> View attachment 15575828


These sector dials look so much better without the OEM straps.


----------



## Bpcirillo (Jul 10, 2018)

Beaut of a watch. So clean - congrats!


IG: wound_too_tight
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapide66 (Feb 20, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Congrats! I love the look and aesthetic of it. Unfortunately I've had quite the saga with my movement. Date wheel hanging up when setting it and running super fast in dial up and down positions. I'm curious how other owners' movements have held up.


That sounds like a serious defect. Was your watch not covered by the 8-year warranty?


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Congrats! I love the look and aesthetic of it. Unfortunately I've had quite the saga with my movement. Date wheel hanging up when setting it and running super fast in dial up and down positions. I'm curious how other owners' movements have held up.


Not my experience. The cal 751G in the chrono version has been rock solid. When are you setting the date. Its recommended not to set between 8pm and 4am.


----------



## Omega9000 (Feb 13, 2015)

Gorgeous Piece. Hodinkee did a piece on it and it really does shine when paired with various different straps.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Omega9000 said:


> Gorgeous Piece. Hodinkee did a piece on it and it really does shine when paired with various different straps.


I got the same strap as that in the article for mine, I think it looks great. Still have yet to time mine, or worn it for that matter, but I'm still well within the 8-year so I have a bit of time.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rapide66 said:


> That sounds like a serious defect. Was your watch not covered by the 8-year warranty?


Yes it was. It's already been to JLC in TX for 2 complete services. Neither corrected the date issue and while the speed issue improved, it was starting to creep back up again. It's currently back there now for the 3rd time where I've been told I will finally get a movement exchange.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Porsche993 said:


> Not my experience. The cal 751G in the chrono version has been rock solid. When are you setting the date. Its recommended not to set between 8pm and 4am.


Yes, I'm aware of that and never do it. I did buy it Pre-owned so who really knows what the previous owner may have done.


----------



## Omega9000 (Feb 13, 2015)

kritameth said:


> I got the same strap as that in the article for mine, I think it looks great. Still have yet to time mine, or worn it for that matter, but I'm still well within the 8-year so I have a bit of time.
> View attachment 15576594


That week on the wrist episode almost inspired me to pull the trigger on one of these. I went with my Omega instead for other reasons but... years later I do wish I had gone with the JLC. Stunning timepiece.


----------



## rapide66 (Feb 20, 2013)

kiwi71 said:


> Yes it was. It's already been to JLC in TX for 2 complete services. Neither corrected the date issue and while the speed issue improved, it was starting to creep back up again. It's currently back there now for the 3rd time where I've been told I will finally get a movement exchange.


I hope your problem gets fixed for good! Better yet, if they add the new Master Control date movement with 70 hour power reserve...


----------



## rapide66 (Feb 20, 2013)

kritameth said:


> I got the same strap as that in the article for mine, I think it looks great. Still have yet to time mine, or worn it for that matter, but I'm still well within the 8-year so I have a bit of time.
> View attachment 15576594


This Hodinkee article combined with this strap is pure marketing and is honestly what sold me. Unfortunately, this strap is now sold out in the 20mm size on Hodinkee.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

rapide66 said:


> I hope your problem gets fixed for good! Better yet, if they add the new Master Control date movement with 70 hour power reserve...


Doubt that but just hope it finally runs tight and consistent in all the positions and the date doesn't do this anymore:


----------



## johnson184 (Jan 23, 2014)

rapide66 said:


> Congrats on the piece. How have you been finding it 6 months on? Does the bezel scratch easily?
> 
> Since its release in 2017, I have been eyeing the sector dial and finally pulled the trigger a few days ago. Its definitely controversial in its aesthetic but I enjoy the vintage look. Here is mine with a non-OEM strap.
> View attachment 15575828


Great pick up! If you don't mind me asking, were you able to acquire it from a dealer or used? I'm seriously considering picking one of these up as my first JLC but wondering if any JLC dealer in the country still has this in stock. Debating between this or a Reverso duoface but leaning towards the Sector Dial before they become too difficult to find.


----------



## rapide66 (Feb 20, 2013)

johnson184 said:


> Great pick up! If you don't mind me asking, were you able to acquire it from a dealer or used? I'm seriously considering picking one of these up as my first JLC but wondering if any JLC dealer in the country still has this in stock. Debating between this or a Reverso duoface but leaning towards the Sector Dial before they become too difficult to find.


I got it brand new from an AD. I live in Hong Kong, which is perhaps the most saturated city when it comes to watch dealers/boutiques. Based on my conversation with a JLC boutique, they told me the Sector Dial Date was already sold out since the beginning of 2020, as was the case for two of the largest AD networks in the city. Luckily a smaller AD still had this in stock. That being said, I know the Sector Dial Geographic are still readily available.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

joaot said:


> Hi all,
> I have just acquired a Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Control Date Q1548530, my fist JLC.
> View attachment 15185109
> 
> ...


Great pickup! And what a great way to jump in to JLC!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaot (Dec 20, 2017)

kiwi71 said:


> Congrats! I love the look and aesthetic of it. Unfortunately I've had quite the saga with my movement. Date wheel hanging up when setting it and running super fast in dial up and down positions. I'm curious how other owners' movements have held up.


So far so good. I had absolutely no problems.


----------



## joaot (Dec 20, 2017)

johnson184 said:


> Great pick up! If you don't mind me asking, were you able to acquire it from a dealer or used? I'm seriously considering picking one of these up as my first JLC but wondering if any JLC dealer in the country still has this in stock. Debating between this or a Reverso duoface but leaning towards the Sector Dial before they become too difficult to find.


I picked it used. Box and papers.


----------



## ggiesec (Jan 29, 2021)

I love this watch. I have decided this is my next purchase but struggling to find one right now. Does anyone have any recommendations on where to look? I'm in the US. Looking for the master control date: Q1548530.


----------



## shayanwa (Feb 2, 2015)

Very crisp and fresh, enjoy it!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ggiesec said:


> I love this watch. I have decided this is my next purchase but struggling to find one right now. Does anyone have any recommendations on where to look? I'm in the US. Looking for the master control date: Q1548530.


They are pretty scarce these days. I'd set an alert on WatchRecon. Check Chrono24 often. You can also check frequently the popular sites like Crown and Caliber, David SW, Bob's, Swiss Watch Expo, Bernard Watch, etc and etc and hope something comes up. I got mine in February 2020 from David SW. I don't think he's had another one since then. Good luck!


----------



## carlings (Jan 15, 2017)

Prices for the sector dial date getting nasty :/


----------



## EekTheCat (Feb 21, 2021)

Grisly even. I've only recently become acquainted with this piece, and am utterly taken by it. Unfortunately its no longer available at any ADs around me and the price online on the secondary market is just... discouraging. I has a sad 😢.


----------

